#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Marvel or DC, what do you choose?

## Assassin

In superhero movies both Marvel and DC are competing each other with their movies and characters. 
They have similarities too. 
for example,
 Marvel vs DC

Captain America & Super Man
Iron Man & Bat Man
Wonder woman & Captain Marvel
 Dr.Strange & Green LanternVision & Cyborg 
Quick Silver & Flash​Hawkeye & Arrow
Both Comic books individually sold out in millions. But in 1996 both DC and Marvel jointly released a comic book named "*Dc vs Marvel*". 
Will it possible as movie ?? 
 DC-Marvel.jpg

----------


## Shana

> In superhero movies both Marvel and DC are competing each other with their movies and characters. 
> They have similarities too. 
> for example,
>  Marvel vs DC
> 
> Captain America & Super Man
> Iron Man & Bat Man
> Wonder woman & Captain Marvel
>  Dr.Strange & Green LanternVision & Cyborg 
> ...


Well, I noticed these similarities too. Making a movie like this would be profitable, but I don't know whether I'll like it. Because, as much as I love Dc's Wonder Woman, I'm already a fan of all the Marvel's characters. Besides, Comparing Green Lantern to Dr.Strange is far fetched. Dr. Strange is much better than Lantern in every ways as all the Marvel characters. But it remains to be seen with Captain Marvel.

----------


## Karikaalan

i like most of the Marvel characters. but i love Batman in DC

----------


## Moana

> In superhero movies both Marvel and DC are competing each other with their movies and characters. 
> They have similarities too. 
> for example,
>  Marvel vs DC
> 
> Captain America & Super Man
> Iron Man & Bat Man
> Wonder woman & Captain Marvel
>  Dr.Strange & Green LanternVision & Cyborg 
> ...


I guess that both the companies are the best, the only difference is that people around the world mostly only know about Marvel Characters since Marvel has made unique movies based on their superheros where as Dc has only made few unique films based on their superheros! 
Maybe that should be the reason why I personally love Marvel. And of course Dr Strange cannot be compared with Green Lantern because Dr Strange was a blockbuster hit movie where as Green Lantern didn't reach out that well (it could have been because of the story maybe, I guess)

----------


## Shana

> I guess that both the companies are the best, the only difference is that people around the world mostly only know about Marvel Characters since Marvel has made unique movies based on their superheros where as Dc has only made few unique films based on their superheros! 
> Maybe that should be the reason why I personally love Marvel. And of course Dr Strange cannot be compared with Green Lantern because Dr Strange was a blockbuster hit movie where as Green Lantern didn't reach out that well (it could have been because of the story maybe, I guess)


Exactly. Don't get me started on Green Lantern... Seriously the story was somewhat okay, but the execution I didn't like it. 
Somehow with everything on the ship, the movie came out like a 90's Children cartoon.
Comparing Green Lantern to Dr. Strange is more or less the same as comparing Avengers to Justice League.

----------


## Moana

> Exactly. Don't get me started on Green Lantern... Seriously the story was somewhat okay, but the execution I didn't like it. 
> Somehow with everything on the ship, the movie came out like a 90's Children cartoon.
> Comparing Green Lantern to Dr. Strange is more or less the same as comparing Avengers to Justice League.


lol Avengers to justice league??? PHEWWWWW :Off Topic:

----------


## Neo

> In superhero movies both Marvel and DC are competing each other with their movies and characters. 
> They have similarities too. 
> for example,
>  Marvel vs DC
> 
> Captain America & Super Man
> Iron Man & Bat Man
> Wonder woman & Captain Marvel
>  Dr.Strange & Green LanternVision & Cyborg 
> ...


Batman by DC is the best.  :love:  I like Iron man by marvels also.

----------


## Shana

> lol Avengers to justice league??? PHEWWWWW


I feel you sis. I'm just saying that if we're even thinking of comparing Dr. Strange to Green Lantern, then we might as well compare Avengers and Justice League. I know that Justice league can never even sum upto Avengers. But for the sake of argument, bear it.  :Smile:

----------

